# Elm rd. Public hunting



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone bow hunt that area and how' it look? Thanks Rich


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ve seen it going out to mosquito and looks good ,lots of pin oaks. No gun hunting helps , I would go out this week before Saturday and go hiking around looking for deer sign and people sign, tracks both types, any stands put up, baiting, ( not allowed). And go way in to get away from road hunters. Then on Saturday drive by late afternoon and check out how many cars in lot, morning to if u have time. That will give u a idea of how much pressure it’s going to get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Going there tomorrow to scout it out. I'm like 10 minutes from there but I mainly hunt out by Wooster but that drive is getting to me anymore due to longer drive now. Thanks....Rich


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Well went out to Elm rd this evening and kicked 2 up walking out. Not a lot of tracks so far as the area I've hunted so far and this could be the reason


----------



## Aaron stevey (2 mo ago)

I never been there yet.i been hunting at the public hunting land here in niles ohio.and I want to k own if there are more photos .and where to hunt deer at this place on elm road.so please send more photos.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Post by OP is 5 years old...Rich doesn't live in Ohio anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

